# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Μαύρες bodybuilders!

## isis

Βάρα με με την αλυσίδα μωρό μου!   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. Smile Wide:  















 :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  



 :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  

Πάω για προπόνηση τώρα!   :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## peris

τα λογια ειναι περιττα  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   αντε isis και καλη προπονηση  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## RUHL

ισις απο περιεργεια και μονο η γκομενα σου τι χρωμα ειναι?  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:

----------


## isis

> ισις απο περιεργεια και μονο η γκομενα σου τι χρωμα ειναι?


χεχε!!!   :01. ROFL:   :01. lol:   :01. ROFL:   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Ισις βγαλε τις πρωτες και καντε το στικι  :01. Mr. Green:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## cool_jonnys

[quote="isis"]

Βάρα με με την αλυσίδα μωρό μου!   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. Smile Wide:  

ποιος ειναι αυτός ????   :02. Confused2:   :02. Moderator:   :02. Confused2:

----------


## yannis88

Έλα ντε.......  :02. Clown2:  

Η τελευταία ξανθιά είναι περκέτι.

----------

